# Snowboard socks!



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I have an odd query for you folk. Does anyone here find that their snowboard socks start to develope holes after about 50 - 60 days of riding? I think this is my 4th pair to have developed holes! This is madness!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i had some burton ultra wools that lasted 2 seasons but other than those thick bastards nothing lasts more than a few months ( i go 3-4 times a week so thats about your 50 range ) including other burton socks . ive had them from bonfire, sessions, and 32 so many companies same results


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Iv never had that problem, i use wigwam socks, my friends dad owns the company, and they are amazing socks, they keep warm and they never rip


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got some no-name "snowboarding" socks that keep my feet super warm & dry and haven't ripped at all yet


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I used some Dakine socks that lasted me two seasons with at least 50 days of riding. Still holding up. Just picked up the Burton Emblem black/white socks. They fit good, not to thick or thin. Wigwam does make good socks!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my wigwams have been awesome. i have 2 pair.

i want to try some under armours since i have been really impressed with their base layers and their outer wear.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

2 pairs of UA socks... no rips for 2 seasons...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

DwayneLogan said:


> Iv never had that problem, i use wigwam socks, my friends dad owns the company, and they are amazing socks, they keep warm and they never rip


I only wear wigwam socks. For snowboarding and everyday, they are incredible socks. I'm a sock whore.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

smart wool 80+ days over two seasons washing about once every 3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

i just keep buying new socks when i get holes in them


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> smart wool 80+ days over two seasons washing about once every 3 weeks.


eww! you only wash your snowboard socks once every 3 weeks when riding 40 days a season? they must be crusty as hell & stink like your mom!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

T.J. said:


> my wigwams have been awesome. i have 2 pair.
> 
> i want to try some under armours since i have been really impressed with their base layers and their outer wear.


i have some of their regular socks, for whatever reason they pick up mad amounts of static. every time i touch a door knob or something it zaps me. is it the same with their base layer gear?


----------

